# Any experience with Humminbird Helix 5?



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I am looking to upgrade my electronics this year but I wanted to get some advice from the knowledgeable folks on OGF first . 

First off I spend the vast majority of my time fishing for bass on inland lakes. I may spend 1 day in total trolling for walleye or crappie at Mosquito. I have also put in on Lake Erie at Fairport a few times but that is a bit nerve racking in a 14' aluminium. So, for the most part, I'm a shallow water guy chasing bass. 

I am looking very seriously at the new Humminbird Helix 5 Side Scan unit. From what I have been able to gather, I believe the unit is based on the smaller Humminbird 398ci Side Imaging Combo Chartplotter/Fishfinder. So the base is the 398 with a larger higher resolution screen. Is that correct? Does anyone know?

I understand the Helix is pretty new so it may be that no one has experience with it yet. I am wondering if, since it is new, should I hold off on it as the bugs may not be worked out of it yet. Any advice or experience you have would be helpful. I want to pull the trigger on this fairly soon because we will have open water in a week or two and I'm getting antsy to get out there.

Thanks,
-Randallbob


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I ordered the hd di gps about a week ago from basspro. Still on backorder. Will give a report as soon as I can. Looks to be a nice unit especially for the price.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Just picked one up from Cabela's at Polaris. I can't answer any of the your questions, but for a SI model it was the best price, and the wide screen made it worth taking a chance on it. I haven't used it yet, but it won't be long now.


----------

